# Over-check VS. Side-check



## Horse-A-Holic (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all!

I was looking for every ones opinions or information on the over-check vs. side-check when driving a miniature.

 

Wondering if it just for appearance, or are there actual differences between the end results from one or the other?

 

I would greatly appreciate any input and information you would care to share! 

 

(I don't typically show much, so this is mainly just for pleasure driving, if that makes a difference?)

 

Thanks!


----------



## R Whiteman (Jun 6, 2010)

If you are just using your driving horse for pleasure driving, why not consider just leaving the check off. A check is only required in the show ring and is NOT a necessary piece of equipment. We break all our driving horses without the check and then when they are headed for the show ring, we introduce it. Even our single pleasure horses go checkless at home. As to the differences, the side check is less "controlling" and some horses learn to duck behind the bit to avoid it. The overcheck doesn't allow them to bend in the throat as easily because of the way it comes up and over the face. Some horses learn to take themselves out of the equation when using the over check. This seems to happen because the check and rein are attached to the same bit, allowing a very clever horse to back off the bit and let you "pull" against the check. The same horse that was a master of this technique also figured out how to give the thing a good hard jerk and pop the turret off the saddle (yes it couldn't have happened if the harness wasn't compromised in the first place, but it took him a while to stop trying) For a horse that tends to get behind the bit, a side check could make this worse. Please notice I said could...a horse should be taught to carry himself and accept the bit from the beginning. The check then becomes just another piece of equipment (like the martingale) that is used to "dress" the horse for the showring. Note: the overcheck can be handy for keeping a determined horse from grazing while driving the trails, but this is really something that should be addressed in the horse's training.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree 100% with Dorothy. If you look at the photos I have posted of Duckie you will notice she isn't wearing a check of any kind. To to that she is being driven in a field of wonderful grass without a check and does her job with pleasure. I won't say that when standing still next to grass she doesn't try to snatch a piece but verbal correction is a great tool with a well trained horse.

Dorothy is a great trainer who is trust totally to work with Duckie and believe that wasn't an easy decision for me to let one of my horses go that far away from me after a really bad incident with a different trainer right up the road from me. It's better to start out training a horse correctly than to have to add these correction devices that humans have created to control the horse.

IMO the Breeching is way more necessary to train a horse with than any type of check. I bought a harness with an over check attached and cut it off to get rid of it. One very important lesson I have learned from Dorothy is when they get their work clothes on that is what a are to focus on, not eating just working. All the other comes when the harness comes off and they are back in their halter.

Marie


----------



## My2Minis (Jun 6, 2010)

What are some techniques to discourage a persistent grass-snatcher without a side check? I am being outwitted by my mini. He's managing to snatch mouthfulls of grass at a trot.


----------



## Ferrah (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree...I trained my horses to drive without the overcheck or the sidecheck. I added the sidecheck later. If I had to pick on or the other I would pick the sidecheck. I think that the overcheck works against what I am asking the horse to do. I also found than when I used an overcheck I quite often ended up with a horse that would flip his nose out to get away from the check (and no it wasn't too tight!). Also I think the look of an overcheck on a mini is just too much leather on their face! You paid a lot to have a pretty horse, so don't cover him up with leather!

If you're not showing, leave the check off, you'll have a happier horse.


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 7, 2010)

The whole purpose for a check is to artificially lift the horse's head. This results in a hollow frame, instead of a truly comfortable well-working frame. I personally think that if people really knew the mechanics of what is happening muscularly and structurally to the horse, they wouldn't use it, but since it is required by some breed organizations, and is a part of some harnesses out of the box, they think they _need_ it. You _can_ lift the horse's head without the check, but it requires *work *and that the horse be conformed to do it!

As far as not snatching grass, that training starts away from the harness and cart. Minis should not be allowed to graze in hand unless _permitted_. You shouldn't have to walk your mini and wait for them to get their mouthful. When they go to throw their head down, you snatch it back up with the lead and sometimes your foot in the nose for very persistant horses. Then if they try it in the cart, you may have to snatch their mouth, usually one rein at a time works better, when they go to put their head down. I would equate it to the pull you would give a child that is holding your hand, but wants to dart into traffic. You are going to "snatch" them back.

Actually, when we didn't know any better a number of years ago, we almost had a bad accident that involved a side check and a grass snatcher. He threw his head down to snatch grass (we didn't let him, he was being sneeky), and when he came up, the check was under the shaft. That made the check tighter, and he almost reared up and over. The show manager happened to be near and was able to pull the check out quick. The check came off right then and there, and we haven't used it since. As far as the snatcher, you have to be quicker than he is. When he starts to put his head down to snatch, you pull up with a growling voice command. Pretty soon, you will just have to use the voice command, because they want to avoid the pull on their mouth. Be "mean" if you have to! It really is a safety issue, because the rein can get under the shaft, too, and then you have no control.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to ditto the last four posters- dump the check! As far as I'm concerned they're pretty much the devil and my horses hate them. The sidecheck isn't so bad when adjusted loosely because it really doesn't interfer except when the horse tries to dive and get grass (I don't use one in the cart but when ground-driving down the road Kody knows he can get enough slack in the reins by stopping suddenly to dive and get a mouthful. A check stops him cold!) but an overcheck is utterly antithetical to a horse's comfort. If it's loose it snatches them suddenly in the roof of the mouth when they go to relax and stretch down, making the horse reluctant to use their back and neck correctly. If it's tighter it makes the horse hold his nose out all the time unless the driver knows enough to collect the horse into a frame and get him to raise his neck and come onto the bit. And then how is the horse supposed to get his head down to pull through deep footing or up a hill?

Checks are for show rings and that's all there is to it. They are all about looks and IMO have no place on a drive where the horse's comfort and pleasure are the priority. I don't mind asking the horse to wear a loose sidecheck as he'll never know it's there if he isn't naughty, but no overchecks and no tight sidechecks. I get tired of watching my horse flip his nose constantly trying to get rid of the artificial constraint. They don't do that if you start them with a snug check, but then they never learn to stretch down and use themselves either. I want my horse to develop better muscling in his topline over the years not get flatter and flatter!



The higher the horse's natural neck set the less an overcheck will affect them, but many minis are built low and thick through the neck and it truly prevents all flexion in a horse like that.

By the way, I really like the little appy in your avatar. Nice horse!

Leia

P.S.- The design of the sidecheck can affect the risk of it getting caught on a shaft. Mine is one of those thin cord ones with a long leather piece to the saddle so it doesn't split until well up the horse's neck and I've secured the leather piece to the cord in the middle so it doesn't flop over and drape down one side of the neck or the other. I can't see that one getting caught on the cart but one of those bulky synthetic ones you get with cheap Amish harnesses that loop almost all the way to the saddle certainly could.


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Jun 7, 2010)

First, I just have to say THANK YOU soooo much to every one who took the time to answer my question! 

I really appreciate the shared knowledge. 





 

My husband and I both noticed when we were training our first mini, Kozmo(Avatar pic), to drive, right off the bat, he did not respond well to the over-check on the harness we had bought. None of our miniature horse club friends could give us an "explanation" on checks(very frustrating), so we cut it right off.

We did end up making a side-check, with cord and leather (sounds like yours, Leia of hobbyhorse23), and he responded much better to that.... 

 

But I am happy to read all the comments that re-enforced what we were all ready thinking, just do away with it all together!

It was always in the back of my mind that it was just another show ring "rule" with out real purpose.

And yes, I would also prefer to be able to see my beautiful mini's heads, then look at all that extra leather!

 

Kozmo has such an awesome "work ethic", he looks forward to being tacked up, and doing his thing! He really loves it, and is great fun to drive. I have never once had him even think about trying to snatch a bite while being driven, so that won't be an issue.

 

We have four more miniatures in different stages of training, and I hope they all love it as much as Kozmo!

They will all be "spared" any introduction to any type of check....

 

Again, thank you so much, I love how much a person can learn on this forum, it is a really friendly and helpful place!


----------

